#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Пали >  > > >  >  >  Некоторые термины из Nibbana sermons

## Aleksey

Хотелось бы обсудить некоторые термины из Nibbana sermons. Наверное, я недостаточно в них разобрался, но надо же с чего-то начать. 
Начальная строфа
Eta.m santa.m, etam pa.niita.m, yadidam sabbasa.nkhaarasamatho sabbuupadhipa.tinasaaggo ta.nhakkhayo viraago nirodho nibbaana.m 
Я предлагаю такой перевод
Благородно это, чисто это - успокоение всех санкхар, оставление всех привязанностей, уничтожение жажды, бесстрастие, прекращение, угасание. 
Вот перевод некоторых слов
santa - (прич. прош. вр. от sammati - быть умиротворённым, успокаиваться, исчезать sham) - мирный, тихий, спокойный, чистый. 
pa.niita (прил. прич. прош. вр. от pa+neti) - 1) (букв.) приведённый, выведенный; практический, прикладной, исполненный 2) возвышенный, гордый, высший, благородный, величественный.

samatha - спокойствие, успокоение
upadhi - установление, основание, фундамент, почва, субстрат перерождений; стремление к перерождению, привязанность (син. ta.nha)
pa.tinissagga (pa.ti+nissagga от nissajjati) - отбрасывание,  оставление, отказ,  отречение
khaya - уничтожение 
viraaga - бесстрастие
nirodha - прекращение, обуздывание; затруднение, препятствие; подавление, угнетение; уничтожение
nibbana - угасание
Неясен перевод sa"nkhara. Может быть, оставить без перевода и сделать примечание. Рудой, если не ошибаюсь, перевёл как "формирующие факторы", но в тексте это как-то не звучит.
Всего доброго
Алексей

----------


## Ассаджи

> Хотелось бы обсудить некоторые термины из Nibbana sermons. Наверное, я недостаточно в них разобрался, но надо же с чего-то начать.


Давайте начнем их разбирать по одному, начав с "sa"nkhaara"
http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread....&threadid=2422
и "upadhi"
http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread....4644#post34644




> Начальная строфа 
> Eta.m santa.m, etam pa.niita.m, yadidam sabbasa.nkhaarasamatho sabbuupadhipa.tinasaaggo ta.nhakkhayo viraago nirodho nibbaana.m


Эта строфа ключевая в данной работе, поэтому стоит изучить комментарий:

Наиболее подробный комментарий дан к отрывку в Ангутттара Никае:

AN 1.133

    “Idhaananda,   bhikkhuno  eva.m  hoti–  ‘eta.m  santa.m  eta.m  pa.niita.m  yadida.m  sabbasa’nkhaarasamatho  sabbuupadhipa.tinissaggo  ta.nhaakkhayo viraago nirodho nibbaanan’ti.

AA 2.206

Eta.m  santa.m  eta.m  pa.niitanti nibbaana.m  dassento  aaha.  Nibbaana.m  hi  kilesaana.m  santataaya  santa.m  naama,  nibbaana.m santanti samaapatti.m   appetvaava  divasampi  nisinnassa  cittuppaado  santanteva  pavattatiitipi  santa.m.

Ниббана - умиротворение пороков и умиротворенное достижение.
Получается, что 'santa.m' - умиротворенный.

Pa.niitanti   samaapatti.m   appetvaa   nisinnassaapi   cittuppaado   pa.niitanteva  pavattatiiti  nibbaana.m  pa.niita.m naama.

"Возвышенное достижение".

  Sabbasa’nkhaarasamathoti-aadiinipi  tasseva  vevacanaani.  “Sabbasa’nkhaarasamatho”ti samaapatti.m  appetvaa  nisinnassa  hi  divasabhaagampi  cittuppaado  sabbasa’nkhaarasamathoteva pavattati …pe…  tathaa  tiisu  bhavesu  vaanasa’nkhaataaya  ta.nhaaya  abhaavena  nibbaananti laddhanaame tasmi.m samaapatti.m  appetvaa  nisinnassa cittuppaado nibbaana.m nibbaananteva pavattatiiti sabbasa’nkhaarasamathoti-aadiini   naamaani  labhati. 

DN 2.36

 Aalayaraamaaya  kho  pana pajaaya aalayarataaya aalayasammuditaaya duddasa.m 
ida.m  .thaana.m yadida.m idappaccayataapa.ticcasamuppaado. Idampi kho .thaana.m duddasa.m yadida.m sabbasa’nkhaarasamatho   sabbuupadhipa.tinissaggo  ta.nhaakkhayo  viraago  nirodho  nibbaana.m. 

DA 2.464

 sa’nkhaaraadipaccayaana.m  avijjaadiina.m  eta.m  adhivacana.m.

Здесь "sa"nkhaara" употребляется в смысле ниданы, следующей за "avijja". То есть получаются "процессы конструирования".

 sabbasa’nkhaarasamathoti-aadi  sabba.m  nibbaanameva.  yasmaa  hi  ta.m  aagamma sabbasa’nkhaaravipphanditaani sammanti vuupasammanti  tasmaa–  “sabbasa’nkhaarasamatho”ti  vuccati.

"Успокоение всех процессов конструирования".

  yasmaa  ca  ta.m  aagamma  sabbe  upadhayo  pa.tinissa.t.thaa  honti,  sabbaa  ta.nhaa  khiiyanti,  sabbe  kilesaraagaa  virajjanti,  sabba.m dukkha.m nirujjhati,   tasmaa   “sabbuupadhipa.tinissaggo   ta.nhaakkhayo   viraago  nirodho”ti  vuccati.  saa  panesaa ta.nhaa  bhavena  bhava.m,  phalena  vaa saddhi.m kamma.m vinati sa.msibbatiiti katvaa vaananti vuccati. tato  vaanato  nikkhantanti  nibbaana.m.




> Я предлагаю такой перевод 
> Благородно это, чисто это - успокоение всех санкхар, оставление всех привязанностей, уничтожение жажды, бесстрастие, прекращение, угасание.


Я бы сказал:

"Вот умиротворенное, вот возвышенное -- успокоение всех процессов конструирования, оставление всех привязанностей, пресечение жажды, угасание, прекращение (страдания), Ниббана.




> viraaga - бесстрастие


В данном контексте, судя по комментарию к Анапанасати сутте (последняя четверка) в Патисамбхидамагге, "угасание".

----------

